
Fort McMurray Wildfire in Alberta Canada Deemed Extreme - raddad
https://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/goddard/2016/fort-mcmurray-wildfire-in-alberta-canada-deemed-extreme
======
raddad
There is a satellite image of the fire. 7,686 hectares (almost 19,000 acres)
burned so far. Also shows fires in Russia, Australia, Nepal, US, Mexico,
Guatemala, and Belize and others.

